# Actualizar gentoo de 2008.0 a 12.1

## Jujolar

Hola a todos,

Soy un usuario medio de Linux, mi distribución habitual es debian pero mantengo una partición con gentoo 2008.0. Por unas cosas o por otras no le he dedicado tiempo y ahora quiero actualizarla.

Instalar desde 0 gentoo 12.1 es un pasote para el que no tengo tiempo pero tampoco he encontrado mucha info para pasar de 2008 a 12.1 (En la doc oficial llegan justo hasta 2008).

Algún cable?. Gracias por vuestro tiempo.

----------

## pelelademadera

gentoo no necesita actualizarce nada. o sea, no es como ubuntu por ejemplo, que hay que hacer un dist upgrade, gentoo podes haberlo compilado hace 10 años, y hoy con un emerge --sync, emerge -DuNav world lo tenes al dia.

ahora, se te pueden presentar muchos inconvenientes, mas que nada, xq si hace mucho que no haces el sync, probablemente la mayoria de los paquetes que tengas en el sistema ya no esten en el arbol oficial de portage, lo que puede causarte problemas.

otros problemas pueden ser bloqueos entre paquetes viejos y nuevos, puede pasarte de todo.

que te recomiendo, hacete un backup de /usr/portage/*

podes obviar el directorio distfiles, aunque backupearlo significa no tener que descargar nada para instalar lo que tengas ahi en cache.

ponele que lo copiaste a /home/usuario/portage.

antes de hacer cagadas, para que sea mas facil recuperar ante un error hace lo siguiente:

```
nano /etc/make.conf
```

agregas una linea como esta:

 *Quote:*   

> #PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/usuario/portage"

 

de modo de si tenes problemas, descomentas borrando el # de adelante y tenes tu arbol original.

una vez que tengas el backup, haces:

```
emerge --sync
```

aca chequea los perfiles de gentoo con

```
eselect profile list
```

te va a aparecer algo como esto:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0 *
> ...

 

elegis el que te guste, quieras con:

```
eselect profile set [numero del perfil]
```

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

con eso tenes el sistema actualizado

espero que te sirva. cualquier cosa... aca estamos.

espero que te pases a gentoo definitivamente!

----------

## Arctic

Yo hace cosa de 6 meses tuve que actualizar un gentoo del 2006 de un servidor dedicado , y me encontre con problemas de bloqueos, dependencias circulares , nuevos perfiles y herramientas para facilitar la administracion del sistema, en fin nada que no pudiese solventar con paciencia y tiempo.

Salu2

----------

